# TT has one or two catalytic converters?



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi guys, would you know whether the encircled part is a catalytic converter or not? 

_The pic is sourced from an A3, but the TT has the same._









I'm looking to replace the stock Cats with either Hi-flow ones, or resonated test pipe/s before considering changing the whole downpipe. For quicker turbo spool, less heat, more power etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Rather convoluted shape make it unlikely to be a CAT.
My vote is NO!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

That is just the down pipe from the manifold. Why it is such a convoluted shape I don't know.

See this thread for a more efficient alternative:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=148442&hilit=big+bore+down+pipe


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

No it's not it's the component to the left.
And no they only have one


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Senator said:


> And no they only have one


Are you sure it is only one. My exhaust looked like this.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for your answers guys.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> That is just the down pipe from the manifold. Why it is such a convoluted shape I don't know.
> See this thread for a more efficient alternative:
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=148442&hilit=big+bore+down+pipe





Senator said:


> No it's not it's the component to the left.
> And no they only have one


Hi, an Audi Tech told me today that the one located above is a Pre-cat, which acts similarly to the second cat. And is the biggest restriction to the turbo + heat because of the proximity.. Not so sure about this though..


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

conneem said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > And no they only have one
> ...


Very informative picture Coneem! :idea: Thanks a lot. Been searching for pictures of stock exhausts. This should be added to the KB.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

click to enlarge


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Senator said:


> click to enlarge


Wow. You do have tons of tech documents there. Thanks! [smiley=cheers.gif]

I'm confused though, as nothing in the pic seems to point at the first "cat-like" component..


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

egi said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > click to enlarge
> ...


Component 11 is the one you are after...."front exhaust pipe with catalytic converter and FRONT muffler"


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Hmm, maybe the other bit is just a resonating chamber :?:


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

conneem said:


> Hmm, maybe the other bit is just a resonating chamber :?:


Hi conneem,
Only way to find out is to take a peek in it.. Do you still have your stock downpipe?  You mind taking a look, if you're not too busy?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

egi said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, maybe the other bit is just a resonating chamber :?:
> ...


I take a look tomorrow, don't know if I'll see much though looking at the curves


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

conneem said:


> I take a look tomorrow, don't know if I'll see much though looking at the curves


Sure thing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

*Update*

I found documents saying there are two cats in the TT.


















We do really need to change the whole downpipe with an aftermarket one to get rid of the pre-cat..

Big thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Just what engine are we talking about here?


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Senator said:


> Just what engine are we talking about here?


I believe it's the same for both 2 liter engines (BPY -2.0T and CCTA -TTS). It would be unlikely that the 2.0T has two cats, and the TTS only one?.. It seems as though in the picture you posted, there's also a precat in the TTS (just after the turbo).  Same with other Audi models.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

great stuff


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

egi said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > Just what engine are we talking about here?
> ...


As I asked...which engine are we talking about?:

click to enlarge


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Senator said:


> egi said:
> 
> 
> > Senator said:
> ...


Oh. I'd like to know if BWA has two..? 

There's so much 2.0T engines [smiley=bigcry.gif] would you know the difference (when they were used etc) of those? [smiley=bigcry.gif] I kinda only know the first three..


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Bottom line is that BWA has two cats and a resonator on the front pipe.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Senator said:


> Bottom line is that BWA has two cats and a resonator on the front pipe.


That confirms it.  Thanks a lot senator! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the best site to help you all choose every piece of your exhaust !!

http://www.pro-styles.de/

and more specific link to help you since the site is in German....

the exhaust is produced by BASTUCK and they actually manufacture them and are known to be the best.

http://www.pro-styles.de/categories_gro ... di-TT.html

just choose your car model ( TT )

http://www.pro-styles.de/artikel_group_ ... 7-KW-.html This link is to show the first-cat if im not mistaken , so no need i think to change the entire downpipe


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

hanzo said:


> I have the best site to help you all choose every piece of your exhaust !!
> 
> http://www.pro-styles.de/
> 
> ...


Nice find hanzo! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Hanzo, you might have solved my current problem.
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=155588


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

On second thoughts hanzo they don't admit to the existence of the TTS.
Looks like my quest continues.


----------

